# indian railways site is not open in any browser



## katiyar_v (Jul 21, 2010)

sir, kindly help me as i am unable to open www.indianrail.gov.in  site in my any explorer as firefox,opera or ie7 since 3 months and this problem is  also with my another OS as windows 7 too, as i have duel boot one is xp and other is win7.   i also checked my firewall settings and internet properties for restricted site. further i formatted my system but the problem remain same. i am using BSNL broadband 500C combo plan with D-Link GLB 502t ADSL 2+ router in PPPoe mode.thanks and regards


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 21, 2010)

Click on start , 
then on 'run' .
type 'cmd' , hit ok . 

now type "tracert indianrail.gov.in" . hit enter. 

you will get lots of output. wait for it to finish. then copy and paste the output here.


----------



## katiyar_v (Jul 23, 2010)

here is the output of trace route command ,now kindly help me

*C:\>tracert Welcome to Indian Railway Passenger reservation Enquiry

Tracing route to indianrail.gov.in [203.176.113.78]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  mygateway1.ar7 [192.168.1.1]
  2    18 ms    44 ms    19 ms  117.199.48.1
  3    61 ms    46 ms    66 ms  218.248.170.198
  4    62 ms    52 ms    67 ms  218.248.250.86
  5   110 ms   150 ms   119 ms  218.100.48.143
  6   123 ms    87 ms   115 ms  203.101.100.189
  7  125.19.0.10  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

C:\>*


----------



## Garbage (Jul 23, 2010)

Try using their another site IRCTC Online Passenger Reservation System


----------



## katiyar_v (Jul 26, 2010)

sir,
     thanks there is no problem in opening IRCTC PORTAL HOME PAGE but i want to know that what prevent Welcome to Indian Railway Passenger reservation Enquiry to open. is my modem is ok? as fresh system installed also not open the same.


----------

